# rabbit hunting



## cavs112 (Dec 27, 2008)

looking for a spot to rabbit hunt around the corunna area. if you know of any public land that is good or willing to let my dad and i come out with you it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

how far are you from Lapeer


----------



## cavs112 (Dec 27, 2008)

i live about an hour away from lapeer kind of a far drive.


----------

